# Moravian Spice Cookies?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Has anyone here tasted these?

I've heard so much about them and have the recipe but wanting some tried and true opinions on whether it's worth the effort.

There are also moravian sugar cookies... opinions?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I love the ones in the cilanders....they have many flavors...I love the spices ones...thin, crispy and intensely flavored.
great in the late afternoon with tea.


----------

